
What I Do When It Feels Like My Work Isn’t Good Enough - rspivak
https://jamesclear.com/self-judgment
======
ivan_ah
In other words, practice makes perfect ;)

I found the use of the logarithmic scale to be a particularly useful idea—it's
true that improvements in skill take longer and longer in the more advanced
levels.

------
jotm
Yeah, you only need to be better than past you. Really removes a lot of
stress.

------
agumonkey
Interesting social aspect of the definition of work, you need your actions to
be positively rewarded by others around you.

